# Pretty cool series



## BucksCoBernie (Nov 16, 2010)

This was on BBC in 2009 according to wikipedia. I came across it the other day and been hooked ever since. I figured I'd share it in the green room.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msw6jWhJocw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dune (Nov 16, 2010)

Very interesting. Thankyou.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks pretty much how the amish live here in central PA today in 2010.


----------



## geoxman (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I have watched 1-7


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 17, 2010)

Watched a few lastnight. Pretty interesting.  Even learned the origins of a few phrases still in common use.  
My grandfather used to talk about growing "Mangels" to feed the pigs in winter. I now know what the heck a Mangel is.  I like that they didn't try to make it a "reality show".


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Nov 17, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> I like that they didn't try to make it a "reality show".



Me too. Though it would of been fun watching Snooky live in the sty lol


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, great link. I got lost there for awhile. I also dug the series on Mesolithic Britain. The making of tools by the early hunters was fantastic. I learned a lot from this series.


----------



## southbalto (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.....

Watched the full series this week.


----------



## kinshipknight (Nov 29, 2010)

Ha. Most of society couldn't live like that these days, IMO.


----------



## curtis596 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  I also watched it all this week.  Very enjoyable.


----------

